# You have not seen eye figure until you have seen this.



## Cody Killgore (May 6, 2014)

This is a knife block of leopardwood with what I might describe as the most realistic eye figure I have ever seen in a piece of wood. It's only got 1 eye...but it's the best darn eye I've ever seen in wood.


kinda creepy if you ask me

zoomed in for the 2nd picture
http://i.Rule #2/tcDryRR.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/7d9Ox7Z.jpg

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai (May 6, 2014)

Cody, the Eye is watching you.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 6, 2014)

A one eyed leopard can be dangerous. You better send it to Tony for safe keeping 




Definitely cool looking tho

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## tocws2002 (May 6, 2014)

If it goes deep enough and you could slice it and book match it on a project it could be pretty cool.

-jason

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## RayBell (May 6, 2014)

Now that is truly an eye figure. Very neat.


----------



## SENC (May 6, 2014)

It moves!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 6, 2014)

Check the other side for a nose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 6, 2014)

That is awesome, Cody!


----------



## WoodLove (May 7, 2014)

Man....... Big Brother really is watching ya.......


----------



## David Seaba (May 7, 2014)

Eye see it too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> Check the other side for a nose.



Check the bottom for a . . . . . . . . tail.


----------



## khobson (May 8, 2014)

Am I the the only one that can't see any pics?

I can see them now...not sure what was going on earlier!?!


----------

